# Permanent residence..



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Happy weekend, people. I've actually heard from couple-of-friends that securing German permanent residence is difficult but I have always thought that as a student in any of the German universities, you can apply for temporary resident visa and on graduation while starting work, u may apply for permanent residence.. 
I may be deficient in this information but please share ur thoughts with me.. Thanks..


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Dan B_ said:


> Happy weekend, people. I've actually heard from couple-of-friends that securing German permanent residence is difficult but I have always thought that as a student in any of the German universities, you can apply for temporary resident visa and on graduation while starting work, u may apply for permanent residence..
> I may be deficient in this information but please share ur thoughts with me.. Thanks..


Under current rules, after completing a degree in Germany, you can apply for a post study work permit (max. 18 months).

If you find a qualified job during this time, you can then apply for a regular residence permit which will eventually lead to permanent residence if you meet the requirements such as language skills.


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Alright, thanks for the response.


----------

